
Coronavirus Official Media Misinformation - Nomentatus
https://medium.com/@russellirvinjohnston/coronavirus-official-media-misinformation-e955236a29f3
======
planetzero
The irony is that this post is misinformation. It's based on guesses and
tweets you saw online.

While I don't think the official numbers are correct, we really don't know the
truth yet.

